# El partido mas corrupto de Europa es el PSOE



## fredesvindo (29 Mar 2022)




----------



## DonManuel (29 Mar 2022)

Pero-han-parado-a-la-ultraderecha? A-que-sí? Pues-ya-está.


----------



## fredesvindo (29 Mar 2022)




----------



## ciberecovero (29 Mar 2022)




----------



## ciberecovero (30 Mar 2022)




----------



## pelotazo_especulativo (30 Mar 2022)

Y sin embargo la gente les vota y les vuelve a votar.
De quien es la culpa entonces??


----------



## birdland (30 Mar 2022)

Y espera que salga a la luz lo del 11M …. Que saldrá


----------



## Edu Brock (30 Mar 2022)

Un partido criminal desde su fundación.


----------



## fredesvindo (30 Mar 2022)

No estiendo como sabiendo lo que son encima hay muchos españoles que son adictivos a la izquierda.

Como digo yo, todos son malos y hay que votar al menos malo para que se joda el malo.


----------



## El Exterminador (30 Mar 2022)

El PPSOE tal para cual


----------



## rejon (30 Mar 2022)

*VOLVER A RECORDAR EL RÉCORD MUNDIAL Y UNIVERSAL DE CORRUPCIÓN DEL CORRUPSOE. 679.412.179,09 euros de dinero defraudado en el caso de los ERE para meretrices, sustancias, asar vacas, mariscadas, pagos en paraísos fiscales al PSOE, ”, 

QUEDANDO TODAVÍA 138 PIEZAS POR JUZGAR e innumerables piezas prescritas por la Jueza María Núñez Bolaños cuyo marido trabajaba en la Junta de Andalucía para Chaves y Griñán y como también lo deja claro este otro titular de prensa: “Otra vez de baja la juez del 'caso ERE' denunciada por "paralizar" los casos de corrupción del PSOE”   *


----------



## treblinca (30 Mar 2022)

El mayor robo de dinero público de Europa.
Dos Presidentes del propio PSOE que ni pisarán la cárcel.


----------



## ciberecovero (30 Mar 2022)

​


----------



## 917 (30 Mar 2022)

fredesvindo dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1004430



Memesito por aquí, memesito por allá...pá..pá..pá..pa....


----------



## 917 (30 Mar 2022)

treblinca dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1005485
> 
> 
> El mayor robo de dinero público de Europa.
> Dos Presidentes del propio PSOE que ni pisarán la cárcel.



Dónde acabaron los 680 millones de los ERE, quién devuelve el dinero y otras cuestiones que no resuelve la sentencia

La verdad es otra.


"La tesis del Supremo coincide con la de las defensas, que r*ebajan la cantidad malversada a unos 140 millones de euro*s. Por su parte, en los escritos de acusación previos al juicio, la Fiscalía elevó el fraude hasta los 741,6 millones de euros. El PP se descolgó dando una cifra que nadie había contemplado hasta el momento: 1.200 millones de euros.

La sentencia concluye que la cifra de dinero malversado fueron 680 millones de euros, pero no hace más desglose. No dice qué parte acabó en las aseguradoras por los sobrecostes pagados -la Dirección General de Seguros calculó que fueron 66 millones- ni cuánto se fue en ayudas directas a empresas -la Guardia Civil dijo en un informe que fueron 73,8 millones-. No habla, por tanto, de cuánto acabó en manos de los trabajadores que tenían derecho a cobrar, ni quienes de ellos cobraron indebidamente".


----------



## CANCERVERO (30 Mar 2022)

fredesvindo dijo:


> No estiendo como sabiendo lo que son encima hay muchos españoles que son adictivos a la izquierda.
> 
> Como digo yo, todos son malos y hay que votar al menos malo para que se joda el malo.



Subvencionados, sindicalistas, tortilleras, maricones, funcivagos, moros nacionalizados, traficantes de drojas, ladrones genericos...... Estos son sus votantes cautivos.


----------



## fredesvindo (30 Mar 2022)




----------



## ciberecovero (30 Mar 2022)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (31 Mar 2022)

El PSOE pagó el acto de campaña conjunto de Sánchez y Susana Díaz del 28A con dinero del agua de Huelva



DRIDMA dijo:


> El PSOE pagó con dinero del agua de Huelva un acto de campaña
> 
> 
> El escándalo de financiación del PSOE con cargo al agua de Huelva sigue creciendo y ahora afectan ya a actos de campaña del propio Sánchez.
> ...


----------



## ciberecovero (31 Mar 2022)

​


----------



## tocafa (31 Mar 2022)

Criminales!!


----------



## skan (1 Abr 2022)

Loa más corruptos son los independentistas, pero también son los que mejor se protegen.


----------



## ciberecovero (1 Abr 2022)

Calviño autorizó a la empresa de su marido a gestionar fondos UE pese a deber 852.000 € al Estado



juster dijo:


> Nadia Calviño permitió a la empresa de su marido repartir fondos UE debiendo 1,2 millones a la Seguridad Social
> 
> 
> Nadia Calviño autorizó a que la empresa donde trabaja su marido gestonara fondos europeos pese a acumular deudas a la Administración Pública
> ...


----------



## Cmte. Oliva (1 Abr 2022)

Lo dices como si fuera algo nuevo jajaj


----------



## rejon (1 Abr 2022)

5.000 millones de €uros....queda aqui mas que claro.


----------



## Furymundo (1 Abr 2022)

pelotazo_especulativo dijo:


> Y sin embargo la gente les vota y les vuelve a votar.
> De quien es la culpa entonces??



de Indra.


----------



## nelsoncito (1 Abr 2022)

Por supuesto. A cualquier votante de la PSOE habría que cortarle una mano de forma cautelar. Primero, por votar basura ruinosa y destructiva y segundo porque acabará robando a alguien.


----------



## Flures911 (1 Abr 2022)

fredesvindo dijo:


> No estiendo como sabiendo lo que son encima hay muchos españoles que son adictivos a la izquierda.
> 
> Como digo yo, todos son malos y hay que votar al menos malo para que se joda el malo.



Fácil... Buena parte de funcivagos, perros que no quieren trabajar y cobran su paguita , barbudas, charos y demás chiringuitos...


----------



## DUDH (1 Abr 2022)

Si al PSOE le suma usted lo del PP, lo del Juancar, lo de Pujol, lo del GIL, los de los sindicatos oficiales.... yo no veo solo un PSOE ladrón sino un sistema podridísimo


----------



## Galvani (1 Abr 2022)

Un país de envidiosos e hijos de puta. Por algo existe aún el PSOE.


----------



## AMP (1 Abr 2022)

fredesvindo dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1004430



Y eso es sólo lo que se sabe.


----------



## Galvani (2 Abr 2022)

CANCERVERO dijo:


> Subvencionados, sindicalistas, tortilleras, maricones, funcivagos, moros nacionalizados, traficantes de drojas, ladrones genericos...... Estos son sus votantes cautivos.



Y curritos gilipollas hay también unos cuantos. Por cierto los más pelota, padefos y trepas.


----------



## ciberecovero (2 Abr 2022)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (2 Abr 2022)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (2 Abr 2022)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (2 Abr 2022)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (2 Abr 2022)

​


----------



## CANCERVERO (2 Abr 2022)

tocafa dijo:


> Criminales!!



Criminales ya lo eran desde los años 1.934 y después, ahora son ladrones, criminales, saqueadores, manipuladores e hijos de los que Franco perdonó la vida, por desgracia para nosotros.


----------



## CANCERVERO (2 Abr 2022)

tocafa dijo:


> Criminales!!



Criminales ya lo eran desde los años 1.934 y después, ahora son ladrones, criminales, saqueadores, manipuladores e hijos de los que Franco perdonó la vida, por desgracia para nosotros.


----------



## ciberecovero (2 Abr 2022)

La típica familia socialista.



Lego. dijo:


> Son sus costumbres y este hilo se perderá como lágrimas en la ciénaga, etc


----------



## ciberecovero (2 Abr 2022)

Lola también tiene hucha en Panamá



Taxis. dijo:


> Qué afición tienen estos socialistas por los paraisos fiscales...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## ciberecovero (4 Abr 2022)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (4 Abr 2022)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (5 Abr 2022)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (5 Abr 2022)

ÚLTIMA HORA: La Audiencia Nacional abre diligencias penales por los presuntos 3 Millones de Dolores Delgado en un paraíso fiscal



Chapapote1 dijo:


> Foto: Monserrat Boix para Wikimedia Commons
> *El juzgado central de instrucción nº 6 es el encargado de instruir las Diligencias Previas 28/2022, en donde Zapatero aparece también como denunciado por los delitos de fraude fiscal, evasión y blanqueo de capitales, como lo demostraría el ingreso de las cantidades que se le atribuye pactadas con Dolores Delgado en su supuesta cuenta de Panamá.*
> 
> La nota que habría dirigido Zapatero a Delgado se expresaría en estos términos:
> ...


----------



## ciberecovero (6 Abr 2022)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (7 Abr 2022)

Jose Luis Rodríguez Zapatero indica a la fiscal general del estado Dolores Delgado que inadmita las denuncias por covid.



José María Mena Álvarez dijo:


>


----------



## ciberecovero (9 Abr 2022)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (9 Abr 2022)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (9 Abr 2022)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (9 Abr 2022)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (9 Abr 2022)

​


----------



## rejon (9 Abr 2022)




----------



## ciberecovero (9 Abr 2022)

​


----------



## Luftwuaje (9 Abr 2022)




----------



## ciberecovero (9 Abr 2022)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (9 Abr 2022)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (9 Abr 2022)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (9 Abr 2022)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (10 Abr 2022)

La Guardia Civil ve indicios de cuatro delitos en las ayudas al hermano de Ximo Puig



Chapapote1 dijo:


> Los agentes detectan facturas cruzadas y duplicadas en la justificación del gasto de las subvenciones.
> La Policía Judicial detalla el resultado de la investigación en un escrito de la Fiscalía remitido al juzgado.
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## ciberecovero (10 Abr 2022)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (10 Abr 2022)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (10 Abr 2022)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (10 Abr 2022)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (10 Abr 2022)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (10 Abr 2022)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (11 Abr 2022)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (11 Abr 2022)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (12 Abr 2022)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (12 Abr 2022)

​


----------



## rejon (12 Abr 2022)




----------



## fredesvindo (12 Abr 2022)




----------



## fredesvindo (12 Abr 2022)




----------



## fredesvindo (12 Abr 2022)




----------



## fredesvindo (12 Abr 2022)




----------



## fredesvindo (12 Abr 2022)




----------



## Borzaco (12 Abr 2022)

fredesvindo dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1004430



11.000 millones que se sepa.


----------



## rejon (13 Abr 2022)

Hoy es un mal día para la delincuencia.


----------



## ciberecovero (14 Abr 2022)

imputados tres altos cargos del Gobierno de Sánchez por contratos realizados durante la pandemia por compra de material sanitario.



cibex dijo:


> Por qué están imputados tres altos cargos del Gobierno de Sánchez por contratos realizados durante la pandemia
> 
> 
> La responsable jurídica de Vox ha comentado en esRadio la imputación de tres altos cargos del Gobierno de Sánchez por la compra de material sanitario.
> ...


----------



## ciberecovero (14 Abr 2022)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (14 Abr 2022)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (14 Abr 2022)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (19 Abr 2022)

​


----------



## juster (19 Abr 2022)

ES VERDAD..
PERO IGUQL NO PASA NADA...
EL BORREGO VOTA A LA PAGUITA


----------



## Hermericus (19 Abr 2022)

Y con diferencia


----------



## tortura (19 Abr 2022)

fredesvindo dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1004430



Estoy plenamente de acuerdo contigo, yo he trabajado en un chiringuito de IU (Izquierda Unida) en las fiestas de Tres Cantos (Madrid) y nos han hecho la competencia (esos asesinos del PSOE) Y NO HAN HECHO MÁS QUE BLASFEMAR EN CONTRA NUESTRA YA QUE SOMOS SUS PRINCIPALES ENEMIGOS ELECTORALES. Pero creo también que nos llevamos la palmita en eso de instalar un super chiringuito de IU en las Fiestas Locales de Tres Cantos. Somos los mejores o por lo menos aspiramos a ello. Ellos lo hacen por votos pero nosotros por ayudar a las personas que quieran pasar un buen rato con nosotros. Digo que jay muchos ya que se nos han deslindado y pretender convertir a IU en *LA NADA,* ya sabremos por qué, o por lo menos que lo digan: mutis por el foro.


----------



## rejon (19 Abr 2022)

FRANKENS-TOR...


----------



## ciberecovero (20 Abr 2022)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (20 Abr 2022)

​


----------



## fredesvindo (21 Abr 2022)

ciberecovero dijo:


> ​



La izquierda ha destrozado andalucia y seguro que si se le pregunta a la izquierda si los volvería a votar, ni se lo piensan:

Anter izquierda aunque me esté dando por el cucu.


----------



## ciberecovero (21 Abr 2022)

La juez enfila al Gobierno: los altos cargos imputados por el fraude de las mascarillas señalan a Sánchez



Lefri dijo:


> La juez enfila al Gobierno: los altos cargos imputados por el fraude de las mascarillas señalan a Sánchez - Periodista Digital
> 
> 
> El Gobierno de Pedro Sánchez está siendo investigado por un juzgado de Madrid por supuestas irregularidades en la compra de mascarillas realizada en los primeros meses de la pandemia. Hace una semana tres altos cargos del Ministerio de Sanidad y también de Hacienda han acudido a declarar al...
> ...


----------



## ciberecovero (21 Abr 2022)

​


----------



## skan (22 Abr 2022)

Los supremacistas de ERC, JxCat (antigua CIU) y los Bilduetarras son bastante peores.


----------



## VOX o DERROICIÓN (22 Abr 2022)

El PP ROBA, me lo ha dicho Antonio Ferreras


----------



## ciberecovero (22 Abr 2022)

​


----------



## skan (22 Abr 2022)

De Europa no creo, nos superan en Rumania y Albania.
Pero de España la cosa está reñida entre PSOE y los indepes catalanes.


----------



## ciberecovero (22 Abr 2022)

​


----------



## Ciudadano 0 (22 Abr 2022)

Si el partido mas corrupto de Europa es el PSOE, entonces por que el PP perdio las ultimas elecciones.


----------



## moromierda (22 Abr 2022)

CANCERVERO dijo:


> Subvencionados, sindicalistas, tortilleras, maricones, funcivagos, moros nacionalizados, traficantes de drojas, ladrones genericos...... Estos son sus votantes cautivos.



¿Ta empurtaría quetar a me du isa lesta, amego?


----------



## rejon (22 Abr 2022)

El 99,9% de la población no sabe nada de los 6M€ escondidos de Margarita Robles en paraísos fiscales. Nada de los 24M€ del marido de Marlaska en México. Nada de la mina de oro en Icabarú de Zapatero... 

Ellos imponen el telón de acero informativo y tú ves sesgada la realidad.


----------



## CANCERVERO (22 Abr 2022)

moromierda dijo:


> ¿Ta empurtaría quetar a me du isa lesta, amego?



Yo no admito seudodialectos, ni aunque quieras hacerte pasar por un mierdamoro gracioso o un gilipollas Español. Además, no sé que cojones quieres decir.


----------



## moromierda (22 Abr 2022)

CANCERVERO dijo:


> Yo no admito seudodialectos, ni aunque quieras hacerte pasar por un mierdamoro gracioso o un gilipollas Español. Además, no sé que cojones quieres decir.



Querido contertulio de nuestro amado foro brubuja, le he solicitado amablemente si tuviera usted la amababilidad de quitarme de esa lista, pero mejor déjelo: ya no hace falta.

Muchas gracias en cualquier caso, amego.







Literatura - Ya hablo bien español, amegos


Y aunque estoy aprendiendo español por mi cuenta, para no agobiaros con mis mensajes que no entendéis me he instalado otro navegador pero con corrector automático y ahora CREO que ya entendéis todo lo que escribo. EDIT: A pateseón pipular da brubujianiros altivos, yo vuilve hablar cumo sempre...




www.burbuja.info


----------



## CANCERVERO (22 Abr 2022)

moromierda dijo:


> Querido contertulio de nuestro amado foro brubuja, le he solicitado amablemente si tuviera usted la amababilidad de quitarme de esa lista, pero mejor déjelo: ya no hace falta.
> 
> Muchas gracias en cualquier caso, amego.
> 
> ...



¿De qué lista me escribes?


----------



## moromierda (22 Abr 2022)

CANCERVERO dijo:


> ¿De qué lista me escribes?



Díjalo, amego...


----------



## CANCERVERO (22 Abr 2022)

moromierda dijo:


> Díjalo, amego...



Yo no soy tu amigo, tampoco soy tu enemigo. Pero deja de considerarme de ambos.


----------



## moromierda (22 Abr 2022)

CANCERVERO dijo:


> Yo no soy tu amigo, tampoco soy tu enemigo. Pero deja de considerarme de ambos.



¿Tú sabe ca axiste AGNORE, aaa-mego? iso hase vida má fásel a te.


----------



## CANCERVERO (22 Abr 2022)

moromierda dijo:


> ¿Tú sabe ca axiste AGNORE, aaa-mego? iso hase vida má fásel a te.



Vamos a ver gilipollas: Se que existe el ignore. pero al ignore, solo mando a los hijos de puta. A ti todavia no te he mandado,


----------



## fredesvindo (22 Abr 2022)

CANCERVERO dijo:


> ¿De qué lista me escribes?



De ninguna lista, es la mascota del foro.


----------



## moromierda (22 Abr 2022)

CANCERVERO dijo:


> Vamos a ver gilipollas: Se que existe el ignore. pero al ignore, solo mando a los hijos de puta. A ti todavia no te he mandado,




¡*Ajoputa*!


----------



## fredesvindo (22 Abr 2022)

moromierda dijo:


> ¡*Ajoputa*!



@moromierda llamando ¡*Ajoputa*! a un Español, ¡¡¡será mierda el moro!!!


----------



## moromierda (23 Abr 2022)

fredesvindo dijo:


> @moromierda llamando ¡*Ajoputa*! a un Español, ¡¡¡será mierda el moro!!!


----------



## ciberecovero (23 Abr 2022)

​


----------



## fredesvindo (24 Abr 2022)

ciberecovero dijo:


> ​



Y llegarán a algo?


----------



## rejon (24 Abr 2022)

Margarita Robles 3 millones en Isla de Man ·

Dolores Delgado 6 millones en Panamá ·

Marlaska (su marido Gorka) 24 millones en México 

¿Qué será lo próximo, una mina de oro de Zapatero en Venezuela?


----------



## ciberecovero (25 Abr 2022)

​


----------



## M. Priede (25 Abr 2022)

birdland dijo:


> Y espera que salga a la luz lo del 11M …. Que saldrá



Pregúntaselo a Aznar, que es quien mejor sabe qué pasó.


----------



## fredesvindo (25 Abr 2022)

rejon dijo:


> Margarita Robles 3 millones en Isla de Man ·
> 
> Dolores Delgado 6 millones en Panamá ·
> 
> ...



Y Pedro donde?


----------



## fredesvindo (25 Abr 2022)

M. Priede dijo:


> Pregúntaselo a Aznar, que es quien mejor sabe qué pasó.



ya sabemos algo, que Rubalcaba no puede decir nada de lo que digo:

¡¡¡Necesitamos un gobierno que no nos mientas!!!

Y llego ZP mintió mas que nadie y despues lo supero Pedro.


----------



## rejon (25 Abr 2022)




----------



## ciberecovero (25 Abr 2022)

Taxis. dijo:


> Y todos los medios tratando de tapar el gran escándalo de La Psoe...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## ciberecovero (25 Abr 2022)

​


----------



## fredesvindo (1 May 2022)




----------



## fredesvindo (5 May 2022)

otro rojo caradura:

*Dimite el líder del PSOE Huelva imputado por soborno y tras comprarse un Tesla de 100.000 € con dinero público*


----------



## rejon (6 May 2022)

El Ministerio de Trabajo no se personará por la estafa de 2M en UGT Madrid de la hija de la diputada del PSOE con fondos del Fogasa, dependiente del departamento de Yolanda Díaz. 

Así es la mafia socialcomunista: denuncia la corrupción ajena y tapa y mira a otro lado con la suya.


----------



## fredesvindo (6 May 2022)

rejon dijo:


> El Ministerio de Trabajo no se personará por la estafa de 2M en UGT Madrid de la hija de la diputada del PSOE con fondos del Fogasa, dependiente del departamento de Yolanda Díaz.
> 
> Así es la mafia socialcomunista: denuncia la corrupción ajena y tapa y mira a otro lado con la suya.



Siempre han sido asi de golfos, por gilipolleces los denuncian solo si es la derecha, pero si son amigos pelillos a la mar.


----------



## Malditos Bastardos (6 May 2022)

Suspendido de empleo y sueldo el vicepresidente de Vox Valladolid por compatibilizar su puesto de policía con cargos en empresas


Con una de sus mercantiles, el agente municipal llegó a facturar al Ayuntamiento de Valladolid y consiguió una subvención




www.eldiario.es


----------



## Yomimo (6 May 2022)

Yo creo qué en proporción es la Pene en V aunque lo sepan disimular mejor.


----------



## ATARAXIO (6 May 2022)

Y EL GOLPE DE ESTADO AL LEGÍTIMO GOBIERNO DE RAJOY ! 

a diferencia de la destitución de un gobierno ilegal que era una asociación criminal de enemigos de España que habían perdido las elecciones, el golpe de estado a Rajoy lo hicieron con una trama judicial en vez de que fuesen los militares.


----------



## ciberecovero (7 May 2022)

​


----------



## Galvani (7 May 2022)

Quién vote a estos delincuentes después de décadas con su historial, o es muy tonto o un hijo de puta. No puede ser otra cosa. El PP tiene también lo suyo pero lo de estos y sus forofos...


----------



## fredesvindo (7 May 2022)

Galvani dijo:


> Quién vote a estos delincuentes después de décadas con su historial, o es muy tonto o un hijo de puta. No puede ser otra cosa. El PP tiene también lo suyo pero lo de estos y sus forofos...



Los suyos ya estan olvidando la corrupcion de la izquierda, son apestados que si tu le hablas de esa corrupcion te salen por peteneras.


----------



## vegahermosa (8 May 2022)

decir que el psoe es un partido corrupto cuan osado, ¿por robar fondos publicos destinados a educar a trabajadores en paro? ... se lo estaban gastando en polvos pica-pica -que diria la cancion de hombresg- y en chicas...de mal vivir ¿que mal hacen si estaban reactivando la economia a su manera y experimentando una sobreexcitacion fisica a causa del estimulante para ser mas eficientes en su funcion publica? que ingratos somos. 

por si cabe la duda...estoy tirando de socarroneria


----------



## fredesvindo (8 May 2022)




----------



## Kago Shen Tao (8 May 2022)

ladrones, asesinos, dictadores.... lo tienen todo, son peores que una banda mafiosa


----------



## ciberecovero (8 May 2022)

​


----------



## fredesvindo (8 May 2022)

ciberecovero dijo:


> ​




Asi la gente de Aljaraque han estado pagando hasta 70 € al mes por el agua, para pagar sus chanchullo.


----------



## Baubens2 (8 May 2022)

Hasta los socialistas de Bulgària son mas honrados


----------



## ciberecovero (8 May 2022)

​


----------



## CharlesBPayaso (8 May 2022)

Porque a los guarros no les va a dar tiempo antes de desaparecer, si no, ibais a ver.


----------



## fredesvindo (8 May 2022)




----------



## ciberecovero (8 May 2022)

​


----------



## rejon (8 May 2022)




----------



## ciberecovero (9 May 2022)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (9 May 2022)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (9 May 2022)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (9 May 2022)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (9 May 2022)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (9 May 2022)

​


----------



## fredesvindo (9 May 2022)

Ser rojo = corrupcion


----------



## rejon (9 May 2022)




----------



## ciberecovero (9 May 2022)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (9 May 2022)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (10 May 2022)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (10 May 2022)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (10 May 2022)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (10 May 2022)

​


----------



## fredesvindo (10 May 2022)

ciberecovero dijo:


> ​



La izquierda se ha aprovechado mucho en el trinque en pandemia.

van de diciendo que la izquierda mira por el pueblo y al final lo que se han aprovechado.

¡¡¡SINVERGUENZA NO, LO SIGUIENTE¡¡¡


----------



## ciberecovero (11 May 2022)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (11 May 2022)

​


----------



## rejon (11 May 2022)




----------



## ciberecovero (11 May 2022)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (12 May 2022)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (13 May 2022)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (13 May 2022)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (13 May 2022)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (13 May 2022)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (13 May 2022)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (13 May 2022)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (13 May 2022)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (13 May 2022)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (13 May 2022)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (13 May 2022)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (13 May 2022)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (13 May 2022)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (13 May 2022)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (13 May 2022)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (13 May 2022)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (13 May 2022)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (13 May 2022)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (13 May 2022)

​


----------



## fredesvindo (15 May 2022)




----------



## fredesvindo (17 May 2022)




----------



## rejon (17 May 2022)

Simancas:

Si es que tenéis una campaña estupenda, no podéis decirle nada a nadie, pues sois los más corruptos, los más pVteros y dr0gadictos, los que más han mentido y los que tienen, a toda la cúpula que gobernó durante 41 años, a punto de entrar en prisión...


----------



## 917 (17 May 2022)

La verdad es otra. 
Dónde acabaron los 680 millones de los ERE, quién devuelve el dinero y otras cuestiones que no resuelve la sentencia


----------



## rejon (17 May 2022)




----------



## Topollillo (18 May 2022)

Si estan corrupto, ¿por qué casi siempre gana?


----------



## ciberecovero (18 May 2022)

Topollillo dijo:


> Si estan corrupto, ¿por qué casi siempre gana?




Por el inmenso nivel de corrupción que tiene cada vez más implantao.


----------



## Malditos Bastardos (18 May 2022)




----------



## fredesvindo (18 May 2022)

@Malditos Bastardos EL TONTO DEL ABA hablando del PP en un tema que le corresponde a él y sus colegas.


----------



## bubba_zanetti (18 May 2022)

*PVTAS, COCAINA Y GAMBAS*
Ese es el destino del dinero de los parados, en la región con más paro.
Esta gente no tiene vergüenza, si no como es posible que CARAPERRO SICILIA diga esto y se quede tan pancho












Felipe Sicilia promete el fin de la prostitución andaluza y Espinosa de los Monteros se pitorrea: "El PSOE es el principal consumidor" - Periodista Digital


Iván Espinosa de los Monteros no pudo evitar pitorrearse de Felipe Sicilia y su plan para acabar con la prostitución en Andalucía. El portavoz de la Ejecutiva federal del PSOE afirmó que quiere “una Andalucía que acabe con la prostitución. Donde en las despedidas de soltero no terminen yéndose...




www.periodistadigital.com





SI ESTE ES NIVEL DE SUS GOBERNANTES IMAGINAOS EL DE SUS VOTANTES


----------



## bubba_zanetti (18 May 2022)




----------



## rejon (18 May 2022)

El sentimiento que tengo al oír a Falconeti hablar de Corrupción, es el mismo que tengo al oír a Otegi hablar de Paz... REPUGNANCIA.


----------



## fredesvindo (18 May 2022)




----------



## rejon (20 May 2022)




----------



## jorobachov (20 May 2022)

Expediente royuela ya


----------



## rejon (20 May 2022)

El PSOE no concurrirá a las elecciones andaluzas por falta de diputados. Estarán la mitad en la cárcel según su nueva ley.


----------



## fredesvindo (21 May 2022)

rejon dijo:


> El PSOE no concurrirá a las elecciones andaluzas por falta de diputados. Estarán la mitad en la cárcel según su nueva ley.
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1064352



Ábalos tiene los dias contado aqui en España.


----------



## The5643ar (21 May 2022)

Para corrupto Hacienda.


----------



## fredesvindo (21 May 2022)

El Gobierno de Sánchez ha infringido 1.200 veces la ley de Transparencia (abc.es)


----------



## ciberecovero (21 May 2022)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (22 May 2022)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (22 May 2022)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (23 May 2022)

​


----------



## rejon (23 May 2022)

The5643ar dijo:


> Para corrupto Hacienda.



La Ley 11/2021 del PSOE permite la entrada por sorpresa en casas de los contribuyentes por parte de Hacienda. Con esta medida totalitaria un inspector podrá revisar tus cuentas sentado frente a tu PC de casa. 

Esperan recaudar un +70% de las PYMES. Se llama dictadura socialista.


----------



## ciberecovero (24 May 2022)

​


----------



## Javito68 (24 May 2022)

Ultimo SMS de Antonio Sanchez a Maria Eugenia Rufino: 

”Mari….SE FUERTE!”.


----------



## ciberecovero (25 May 2022)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (1 Jun 2022)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (1 Jun 2022)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (3 Jun 2022)

​


----------



## fredesvindo (3 Jun 2022)

ciberecovero dijo:


> ​



Y ahora devolverán lo que cobraron de más, o como siempre lo pagado olvidado esta?

Tendremos que reclamar todo aquello que nos han quitado de nuestros bolsillos?

Ellos roban y pelitos a la mar, son ayudas para qye ellos puedan vivir de puta madre.

Ya sabeis a quien VOXTAR


----------



## ciberecovero (3 Jun 2022)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (8 Jun 2022)

​


----------



## rejon (9 Jun 2022)




----------



## Trollaco del copón (9 Jun 2022)

Lo del dinero es grave, pero que partido tuvo ministros y secretarios de estado condenados por organizar escuadrones de la muerte?



Además organizados como el culo, lo primero era trincar


----------



## fredesvindo (9 Jun 2022)




----------



## ciberecovero (9 Jun 2022)

​


----------



## Mephistos (9 Jun 2022)




----------



## ciberecovero (11 Jun 2022)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (11 Jun 2022)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (16 Jun 2022)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (18 Jun 2022)

​


----------



## Neosarraceno1 (18 Jun 2022)

pelotazo_especulativo dijo:


> Y sin embargo la gente les vota y les vuelve a votar.
> De quien es la culpa entonces??



Tanto de los que les votan como los que votan a los contrarios, la democracia es la trampa, "idiotas"


----------



## abe heinsenberg (18 Jun 2022)

Llámenme loco pero sabiendo lo que saben peoeros y voxseros junto al rey por qué no rompen relaciones.si tienes un amigo que es un violador.asesino y ladrón lo sabes le das cobijo.comids y le señalas a víctimas eso en que te convierte.


----------



## elCañonero (18 Jun 2022)

Sí 11.000 millones solo jajaja, multiplicalo por 100


----------



## nate (18 Jun 2022)

Es como decir "el agua calma la sed". Eso no es ninguna noticia.


----------



## rejon (19 Jun 2022)

El PS está orgulloso de los políticos que en Andalucia consiguieron el hito histórico de convertir a su partido en el más corrupto de Europa. Orgullosos de haber robado el dinero de los andaluces, 680 millones. 

142 años de honradez...no sabía que la corrupción era honradez.


----------



## ciberecovero (21 Jun 2022)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (24 Jun 2022)

Siguen cayendo miembros de la mafia socialista



Taxis. dijo:


> Andalucia habia sido convertida en cortijo de mafiosos sociatas..., los resultados electorales tienen su explicación
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## ciberecovero (29 Jun 2022)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (30 Jun 2022)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (30 Jun 2022)

​


----------



## magnificent (30 Jun 2022)

El PSOE en comparación con los partidos independentistas catalanes es un niño robando piruletas 

No hay nada más corrupto y nazi tercermundista que un indepe catalán, en países serios ya estarían ilegalizados hace décadas y todos sus mamarrachos simpatizantes en la trena


----------



## ciberecovero (30 Jun 2022)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (30 Jun 2022)

ciberecovero dijo:


> ​




​


----------



## ciberecovero (1 Jul 2022)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (1 Jul 2022)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (2 Jul 2022)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (13 Jul 2022)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (13 Jul 2022)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (13 Jul 2022)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (13 Jul 2022)

​


----------



## Fadrique Alfonso de Doria (13 Jul 2022)

Pero de largo


----------



## ciberecovero (13 Jul 2022)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (13 Jul 2022)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (13 Jul 2022)

​


----------



## rejon (15 Jul 2022)




----------



## Antiglobalismo (15 Jul 2022)

Igual el más criminal también junto con bildu. De asesinatos, bombas, golpes de estado.


----------



## LIRDISM (15 Jul 2022)

Como va a ser solo 11.000 millones de euros robados si este año, la cajera está evadiendo 20.000 millones de euros en género y hemos tasado las 700 Tm de oro que robaron en la guerra civil, que es una cifra bastante superior al dinero robado por la cajera.


----------



## rejon (15 Jul 2022)

La sabiduría popular no tiene límites, y se encuentra en cualquier esquina.


----------



## ciberecovero (26 Jul 2022)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (26 Jul 2022)

​


----------



## VOX o DERROICIÓN (27 Jul 2022)

seguid votando a la PSOE, pedazo de ANIMALICOS... seguid...


----------



## rejon (27 Jul 2022)




----------



## Mandingo100 (27 Jul 2022)

Pillo socialista


----------



## fredesvindo (28 Jul 2022)




----------



## rejon (28 Jul 2022)

El Código Ético del PSOE no permite apoyar el indulto para condenados por corrupción. El PSOE pedía en 2015 abolir los indultos a los corruptos «sean quienes sean» porque era «un absoluto clamor de la sociedad». 

Pero nadie duda que Pedro Sánchez indultará a Griñán y sus secuaces.


----------



## fredesvindo (28 Jul 2022)

Cuando tenga pillado el TC pedirán una revisión y le anularan la pena de prisión por la edad.

Y ya no hace falta indulto.


----------



## Lefri (29 Jul 2022)

Que algún votante o afiliado nos cuente porqué sigue votando al PSOE 

Tema súper interesante digno de estudio


----------



## fredesvindo (29 Jul 2022)

Lefri dijo:


> Que algún votante o afiliado nos cuente porqué sigue votando al PSOE
> 
> Tema súper interesante digno de estudio



Conozco gente muy del psoe que lo continúan votando pq la derecha es mala y roba más que el psoe.


----------



## rejon (29 Jul 2022)

Cuando un sociata dice que va a gestionar, mantengan su cartera lo más lejos posible.


----------



## fredesvindo (30 Jul 2022)




----------



## Yomimo (30 Jul 2022)

Sí solo fuera corruptos...


----------



## rejon (30 Jul 2022)




----------



## ciberecovero (1 Ago 2022)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (8 Ago 2022)

​


----------



## Cuchillo de palo (8 Ago 2022)




----------



## ciberecovero (9 Ago 2022)

​


----------



## rejon (9 Ago 2022)




----------



## fredesvindo (10 Ago 2022)




----------



## ciberecovero (10 Ago 2022)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (10 Ago 2022)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (11 Ago 2022)

​


----------



## rejon (11 Ago 2022)




----------



## vicenteg (11 Ago 2022)

Que no se olvide


----------



## fredesvindo (11 Ago 2022)




----------



## fredesvindo (13 Ago 2022)




----------



## bubba_zanetti (13 Ago 2022)




----------



## rejon (13 Ago 2022)

Muy bueno...


----------



## ciberecovero (14 Ago 2022)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (14 Ago 2022)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (23 Ago 2022)

Destapan un FRAUDE de 9.000 millones en el Gobierno de Sánchez​

• 18 ago 2021

*La Contraportada*

El periodista Albert Castillón ha desvelado este jueves que el Tribunal de Cuentas ha descubierto la falta de 9.000 millones de euros de los presupuestos generales del Estado. Y eso es solo en el año 2018. Como escucharemos a continuación, Castillón cuenta que a pesar de tener más de 800 asesores, el Gobierno ha tenido errores en sus cuentas y ahora el Tribunal de Cuentas le pide explicaciones sobre el paradero de esos 9.000 millones que faltan. Sin duda la cifra es brutal, se trata de unos 2,5 millones de euros que se han perdido cada día.

¡Suscríbete para más vídeos! https://bit.ly/2Z7MhNc
¡Suscríbete en La Contraportada! https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCncW...
Síguenos en: https://twitter.com/BenimadYT
Visita nuestra web https://benimad.com/


----------



## ciberecovero (1 Sep 2022)

​


----------



## fredesvindo (5 Sep 2022)




----------



## ciberecovero (8 Sep 2022)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (8 Sep 2022)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (14 Sep 2022)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (14 Sep 2022)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (14 Sep 2022)

​


----------



## rejon (14 Sep 2022)




----------



## fredesvindo (20 Sep 2022)




----------



## fredesvindo (28 Sep 2022)




----------



## 917 (28 Sep 2022)

pelotazo_especulativo dijo:


> Y sin embargo la gente les vota y les vuelve a votar.
> De quien es la culpa entonces??



Francisco Franco tiene la respuesta, pero se la llevó a la tumba...


----------



## rejon (29 Sep 2022)




----------



## bubba_zanetti (1 Oct 2022)




----------



## rejon (3 Oct 2022)




----------



## ciberecovero (9 Oct 2022)

​


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (9 Oct 2022)

_






*Entrevista a José María Figaredo, Diputado de VOX*



*“Cuando entras en contacto con la España que madruga
sientes que te transmiten un gran apoyo” 











2.1 MILLONES DE EUROS EL CHAVALIN DE VOX*
*SI SEÑOR *





​


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (9 Oct 2022)

* Vox también tiene “agraciados” con presuntas cuentas 
en paraísos fiscales e insulta a denunciantes. *


442 visualizaciones 8 oct 2022 Esto es un no parar y la información sigue saliendo a borbotones, sin dejar, de momento, títere con cabeza. Según información procedente del canal de YouTube de Alberto Royuela Samit, el partido político ox ya tendría varios diputados que, presuntamente, habrían sido “agraciados” con cuentas en paraísos fiscales. Según denuncia el señor Royuela en su canal, los diputados titulares de esas cuentas serían I

ignacio Gil Lázaro,
Lourdes Méndez,
Emilio del Valle,
José María Figaredo y Luis Gestoso. 





El denunciante de corrupción y represaliado, Álvaro Arteaga, ha divulgado esa misma información a través de su cuenta de Twitter y ha recibido un mensaje de la cuenta oficial del Grupo Parlamentario Vox en el Congreso de los Diputados amenazándole con medidas legales, de no retirar esa publicación. Lo más sorprendente de todo, es que el diputado Luis Gestoso, uno de los presuntos titulares de esas cuentas, ha respondido al tuit de su grupo parlamentario diciendo:

_“Hay que ser hijo de puta”. _

 

La verdad, con esa respuesta tan “enigmática” no nos queda muy claro hacia quién dirige el improperio

.https://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/threads/acodap-ya-esta-mencionando-que-diputados-de-vox-algunos-son-los-que-tendrian-cuentas-en-paraisos-fiscales-aqui-3-colecionalos-todos.1836481/


​


----------



## ciberecovero (9 Oct 2022)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (9 Oct 2022)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (9 Oct 2022)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (9 Oct 2022)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (18 Oct 2022)

Un ex cargo del PSOE en Sevilla admite que cobró comisiones para "financiar" al partido



DRIDMA dijo:


> Un ex cargo del PSOE en Sevilla admite que cobró comisiones para "financiar" al partido
> 
> 
> PSOE e IU figuran a título lucrativo en este juicio del caso Madeja, que investiga el pago de sobornos a funcionarios y concejales por parte de la empresa Fitonovo en la capital andaluza y en Algeciras
> ...


----------



## bubba_zanetti (18 Oct 2022)




----------



## ciberecovero (19 Oct 2022)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (20 Oct 2022)

​


----------



## bubba_zanetti (22 Oct 2022)

Han hablado las papadas de Vara y Vergiles y dicen que la que ha liado Ayuso con el Zendal


----------



## MinistrodelFalcon (22 Oct 2022)

Recuerda que este Gobierno no protege a tu familia sino la nacionalidad del delincuente.

Cuando Marlaska se muera, será un inmigrante en el infierno.

El socialismo me quita la posibilidad de dar lo mejor de mí mismo, pero no me quita la posibilidad de luchar contra el socialismo.


----------



## bubba_zanetti (22 Oct 2022)




----------



## ATARAXIO (22 Oct 2022)

rejon dijo:


> *VOLVER A RECORDAR EL RÉCORD MUNDIAL Y UNIVERSAL DE CORRUPCIÓN DEL CORRUPSOE. 679.412.179,09 euros de dinero defraudado en el caso de los ERE para meretrices, sustancias, asar vacas, mariscadas, pagos en paraísos fiscales al PSOE, ”,
> 
> QUEDANDO TODAVÍA 138 PIEZAS POR JUZGAR e innumerables piezas prescritas por la Jueza María Núñez Bolaños cuyo marido trabajaba en la Junta de Andalucía para Chaves y Griñán y como también lo deja claro este otro titular de prensa: “Otra vez de baja la juez del 'caso ERE' denunciada por "paralizar" los casos de corrupción del PSOE”  *



Es que la corrupción es sistemática y abarca a jueces y todas las instituciones. 

España es uno de los países más corruptos del mundo. El hecho de que estén gobernando los enemigos es suficiente muestra de ello. 

Es inexplicable que unas agrupaciones terroristas y secesionistas financiadas por enemigos de España, estén dando el apoyo al gobierno.
Un gobierno cuya única finalidad es destruir este país y enfrentar a la sociedad.


----------



## bubba_zanetti (22 Oct 2022)




----------



## ciberecovero (23 Oct 2022)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (24 Oct 2022)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (24 Oct 2022)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (25 Oct 2022)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (25 Oct 2022)

​


----------



## rejon (30 Oct 2022)




----------



## Don Vladimir Harkonnen (30 Oct 2022)

fredesvindo dijo:


> No estiendo como sabiendo lo que son encima hay muchos españoles que son adictivos a la izquierda.
> 
> Como digo yo, todos son malos y hay que votar al menos malo para que se joda el malo.



Solución: meter papelitos en cajas cada 4 años, seguro que así cambia algo jajajajajajaja

Me nutre ver cómo os matan, violan y arruinan a los votontos, me nutre de un modo indescriptible


----------



## rejon (30 Oct 2022)




----------



## bubba_zanetti (1 Nov 2022)




----------



## KUTRONIO (1 Nov 2022)

birdland dijo:


> Y espera que salga a la luz lo del 11M …. Que saldrá



Eso espero que algún dia se sepa la verdad pero estoy seguro que ese día caerá más gente que los sociatas


----------



## Kiskilloso XXI (1 Nov 2022)

CorruPsoe


----------



## fredesvindo (2 Nov 2022)

rejon dijo:


>



La expo se gastó a mansalva y al final solo salió beneficiado los políticos, porque cientos de empresas se fueron a la ruina.


----------



## mirym94 (2 Nov 2022)

Corruptos y destructores de la civilización


----------



## tortura (4 Nov 2022)

Bien se ve, porque el partido más corrupto de Europa es el PSOE.


----------



## ciberecovero (4 Nov 2022)

​


----------



## bubba_zanetti (5 Nov 2022)




----------



## tortura (5 Nov 2022)

EL PARTIDO MAS CORRUPTO ERES TU "Y TU PUTA MADRE" .TONTO EL QUE LO LEA.


----------



## treblinca (5 Nov 2022)

Griñan es un señor de 76 años, creo. Cuando entre en la cárcel empezará a alegar dolencias reales o firmadas por medicos socialistas corruptos y al final se determinará que no es posible que cumpla la pena en ese estado y a la calle. Ya lo han hecho con otros.


----------



## tortura (5 Nov 2022)

El partido más corrupto de Europa es el PSOE.


----------



## ciberecovero (8 Nov 2022)

​


----------



## bubba_zanetti (12 Nov 2022)




----------



## TIESTO4EVER (12 Nov 2022)

pelotazo_especulativo dijo:


> *Y sin embargo la gente les vota y les vuelve a votar.*
> De quien es la culpa entonces??




En Andalucía ya no tanto.


Una mafia.


----------



## TIESTO4EVER (12 Nov 2022)

bubba_zanetti dijo:


>




Por el Falcon lo que haga falta.


----------



## bubba_zanetti (13 Nov 2022)




----------



## bubba_zanetti (13 Nov 2022)




----------



## Djokovic (13 Nov 2022)




----------



## Zbigniew (13 Nov 2022)

Partidos políticos y Europa son sinónimos de corrupción.


----------



## tortura (13 Nov 2022)

Os quiero, en el fondo me habéis caído simpáticos, no puedo ver como hay un presidente del Gobierno que primero dice una cosa y después otra. Lo mejor que se puede decir es, al agua patos. Ha pasado mucho tiempo de aquello: MAS VALE MORIR DE PIE QUE VIVIR DE RODILLAS.


----------



## Lefri (13 Nov 2022)

fredesvindo dijo:


> No estiendo como sabiendo lo que son encima hay muchos españoles que son adictivos a la izquierda.
> 
> Como digo yo, todos son malos y hay que votar al menos malo para que se joda el malo.



Lo que verdaderamente resulta incomprensible es ver cómo los españoles siguen confiando en el PSOE.

No hay siglas más sinveguenzas que esas.


----------



## nraheston (13 Nov 2022)

Los recogenueces del PNV está ahí haciendo la competencia.


----------



## ciberecovero (16 Nov 2022)

Así ha ENCHUFADO Pedro Sánchez a su familia​

• 3 nov 2022

*La Silla Amarilla*

El periodista Carlos Cuesta ha sacado a la luz una lista de familiares a los que Pedro Sánchez ha enchufado desde que llegó al Gobierno de España. Como veremos a continuación, el periodista afirma que estamos ante el mayor caso de enchufismo en España y, pese a ello, la Fiscalía no actúa pese a que hay un conflicto de intereses. Begoña Gómez, los padres de Sánchez y el hermano son algunos de sus familiares a los que ha colocado en distintos puestos y a algunos de ellos, como es el caso de sus padres, les ha dado considerables subvenciones.


----------



## bubba_zanetti (3 Dic 2022)




----------



## bubba_zanetti (3 Dic 2022)




----------



## bubba_zanetti (3 Dic 2022)

Grazie Antonio


----------



## ciberecovero (3 Dic 2022)

​


----------



## bubba_zanetti (11 Dic 2022)




----------



## Capitán Walker (11 Dic 2022)

En los tiempos de Alí Ba Ba ya tenían 40 afiliados.


----------



## bubba_zanetti (15 Dic 2022)

sus esbirros los pirrakas de turno


----------



## bubba_zanetti (17 Dic 2022)




----------



## bubba_zanetti (17 Dic 2022)




----------



## bubba_zanetti (17 Dic 2022)




----------



## rejon (17 Dic 2022)




----------



## bubba_zanetti (22 Dic 2022)

Está claro que la PP y los sucnormales corruptos se lucraron y financiaron campañas electorales. Caso Gurtel.
Por su pvta culpa estamos soportando al Psicopata Antonio Sanchez Pérez-Castejón.
Caso Azud, la misma mierda que Gurtel.
El tema es que aquí el partido mas corrupto de Europa hace lo mismo y los medios callan y los españoles tragan. No es suficiente para una moción de censura y mas si añadimos el asalto a la justicia y caso ERE....
La turra que dan con Gurtel y poco que oigo de ERE y AZUD.









Azud, el tercer 'terremoto' para Ximo Puig a un año de las elecciones


La recta final de la legislatura se le empieza a complicar al presidente de la Generalitat valenciana Ximo Puig con un tercer 'terremoto' interno. El




www.elindependiente.com





Pd Griñán no se enriquesió...gñé


----------



## bubba_zanetti (24 Dic 2022)




----------



## bubba_zanetti (24 Dic 2022)




----------



## bubba_zanetti (24 Dic 2022)




----------



## LoQueNoCuentan (28 Dic 2022)

fredesvindo dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1004566



Hasta Chávez era más patriota y menos globalista que estos no es por nada.


----------



## LoQueNoCuentan (30 Dic 2022)

Si en España el PSOE hubiera mantenido lo público del franquismo, sus bajos precios en lo básico, hubiera tenido un estado del bienestar tipo nórdico o como Olof Palme y se hubiera limitado a ser un partido de centro como Suárez, España sería el mejor país de mundo, pero no.


----------



## bubba_zanetti (30 Dic 2022)

Trama del PSOE valenciano: 2,5 millones de euros de mordida en una sola obra


Altos cargos de la extinta Aguas del Júcar pactaron la comisión con una constructora de la trama para adjudicarse esta obra pública. Parte del dinero se desvió al PSPV para sufragar en B campañas electorales




www.vozpopuli.com


----------



## bubba_zanetti (30 Dic 2022)

Ximo Puig ha dado 15,4 millones en contratos y ayudas a un empresario de la trama de mordidas al PSOE de Valencia


El Debate publica hoy en exclusiva todos los detalles de los expedientes de contratación millonarios




www.eldebate.com


----------



## Cygnus Saint (30 Dic 2022)

birdland dijo:


> Y espera que salga a la luz lo del 11M …. Que saldrá



Ya ha salido??? Porque mientras tanto os seguiré considerando RIDÍCULOS.

Ánimo!!!!


----------



## Vaross (30 Dic 2022)

Cygnus Saint dijo:


> Ya ha salido??? Porque mientras tanto os seguiré considerando RIDÍCULOS.
> 
> Ánimo!!!!



No ha salido porque la casi totalidad de medios de comunicación están comprados por quien gobierna


----------



## bubba_zanetti (30 Dic 2022)

Se vienen cositas









Interior encarga a Indra el escrutinio electoral pese a que no presentó a tiempo la documentación


La compañía, participada por el Ejecutivo y por Prisa, cometió un error durante el concurso público, pero el Ministerio de Grande-Marlaska amplió e...




www.eldebate.com


----------



## Cygnus Saint (30 Dic 2022)

Vaross dijo:


> No ha salido porque la casi totalidad de medios de comunicación están comprados por quien gobierna



Vaya, no sabía que los medios de comunicación fueran el órgano judicial del país. Siempre se aprenden cosas nuevas.

Ánimo!!!!


----------



## ESPÍRITU DE PARACUELLOS (30 Dic 2022)

si lo dice un cartel con un dibujito hecho en paint con un puñal puesto en la mano del logo sera verdat jajajajjajajjajajajajajajjjajajjjajjajj


----------



## Vaross (30 Dic 2022)

Cygnus Saint dijo:


> Vaya, no sabía que los medios de comunicación fueran el órgano judicial del país. Siempre se aprenden cosas nuevas.
> 
> Ánimo!!!!



Igualmente, ánimo!!!


----------



## LaHistoriaSeRepite (30 Dic 2022)

Puta PSOE, e hijos de puta los que le votan y blanquean. Empezando por la mayoría de medios de este País. He oído hasta la saciedad a Ximo Puig decir que el PP iba dopado a las elecciones y ahora sabemos que su cloaca de partido era el que recibía verdaderas morteradas en cada contrato de obra pública.


----------



## charlie3 (30 Dic 2022)

Cáncer de España


----------



## jorobachov (30 Dic 2022)

Pero si no lo dice la secta no es berdac. Facha , franco , trajes de Camps , Hitler


----------



## rejon (30 Dic 2022)




----------



## fredesvindo (2 Ene 2023)

rejon dijo:


>



Y unas de la iniciadora de ERES quien es?


----------



## rejon (2 Ene 2023)




----------



## kakarot (2 Ene 2023)

Yo aspiro a votar a Adolfo Suárez


----------



## rejon (3 Ene 2023)

Hoy han entrado en prisión cuatro cargos del PSOE por robar cerca de 700 millones de euros. Recordad que esa chusma llegó al poder con la excusa de la corrupción.


----------



## Sr. Chinarro (3 Ene 2023)

En homenaje a Gandhi, tuneo una frase suya:
"Cuando un pueblo está gobernado por un corrupto, es que está bien representado".


----------



## rejon (4 Ene 2023)

Los sociatas y votontos presumiendo por ahí…


----------



## bubba_zanetti (5 Ene 2023)




----------



## rejon (5 Ene 2023)

bubba_zanetti dijo:


>



La verdad que dá autentico asco lo de los medios de comunicación vendidos a este puto gobierno...


----------



## Topacio (5 Ene 2023)

Y ya del mundo, NTJ


----------



## Death Rider from Krieg (5 Ene 2023)

fredesvindo dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1004430



También el más criminal.


----------



## Cerdo capitalista (5 Ene 2023)

rejon dijo:


> Hoy han entrado en prisión cuatro cargos del PSOE por robar cerca de 700 millones de euros. Recordad que esa chusma llegó al poder con la excusa de la corrupción.



No te preocupes que en las proximas elecciones prometeran acabar con la corrupcion.


----------



## Tronio (Martes a la(s) 2:26 PM)




----------

